# Eloussa Rhodes  Italian palace for sale



## janok (Aug 17, 2011)

On our road-trip around Rhodes we passed this small town  Eloussa. On the main square there where two abandoned buildings. One of them is an Italian palace. It has been for sale several years.




Eloussa Rhodes  Italian palace for sale by janokiese, on Flickr 



Eloussa Rhodes  Italian palace for sale by janokiese, on Flickr



Eloussa Rhodes  Italian palace for sale by janokiese, on Flickr



Eloussa Rhodes  Italian palace for sale by janokiese, on Flickr



Eloussa Rhodes  Italian palace for sale by janokiese, on Flickr
__________________
Jan O. Kiese | main blog *Photo4dummies* or visit my *Facebook* page


----------



## pen (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like you could move in right away, well maybe clean the toilet first. 

Nice images but I feel they have been pushed a little to far.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Bynx (Aug 17, 2011)

I like these images janok. They are similar to your posts on other streets in Rhodos. Id like to see an overall outside look at the palace. Im looking for a new place and Id love to live in Rhodos.


----------



## janok (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Brynx 
Thanks for the feedback. Here is an exterior picture:



Eloussa Rhodes &#8211; Italian palace for sale by janokiese, on Flickr


----------



## pen (Aug 17, 2011)

I love the texture on this place.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## annie57 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, I think that those are great! I like all of them!


----------



## christian.rudman (Aug 17, 2011)

So much HDR!!! Interesting subject and some really great angles.

I love using HDR on architecture, because it is really the best way to capture the extents of the building and its surroundings in comprehensive shots. As a personal taste note however, I would reel back the toy-ish push on the tonemapping and maybe drop a bit of the saturation on the interior shots.

How much is the place for sale for btw?


----------



## Bynx (Aug 17, 2011)

Where poor tone mapping shows up is in the sky. Sliding back on the highlight smoothing will reduce or eliminate that grayish look to the sky. Otherwise another good one. It must have been quite a  place in its hayday.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 17, 2011)

great shots! Love the grungy bath, yucch!


----------



## janok (Aug 18, 2011)

Christian: I'm not sure of the price, but since it has been for sale the last years you could try to make a bid.


----------

